# Dyno'd 2.0 bbm sc



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Dyno'd the car today and wasn't to happy with numbers simply because my last dyno was a decent amount higher. The only different thing that changed in the car is the softwear which is the new c2 version for the aba 42lb 3 inch maf. My old c2 chip i believe was from a couple years back . Im not blaming the softwear at all yet so I'm posting to see what you guys think. I've had so couple of dyno's which were all diferent but they were always over 225hp and 221 tq, around that number. The one today was 211hp and 223tq. Again nothing has changed but the softwear which is supposed to be a race file which is for catless and cam. There's also a huge dip on the sheet and then it jump back up. I'll put a pic of the sheet shortly

Compression was check and it's good across the board
New wires new plugs the same as I always use
Stock fuel pump with walbro 255 in line


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

cifdig said:


> Dyno'd the car today and wasn't to happy with numbers simply because my last dyno was a decent amount higher. The only different thing that changed in the car is the softwear which is the new c2 version for the aba 42lb 3 inch maf. My old c2 chip i believe was from a couple years back . Im not blaming the softwear at all yet so I'm posting to see what you guys think. I've had so couple of dyno's which were all diferent but they were always over 225hp and 221 tq, around that number. The one today was 211hp and 223tq. Again nothing has changed but the softwear which is supposed to be a race file which is for catless and cam. There's also a huge dip on the sheet and then it jump back up. I'll put a pic of the sheet shortly
> 
> Compression was check and it's good across the board
> New wires new plugs the same as I always use
> Stock fuel pump with walbro 255 in line


what was the ambient temperature when you made 225+? and the temp today?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

That's important yes I forgot to add. Everytime I dyno I try my best to do it with in the same temperature so I can say without a doubt with in 5 degrees give or take. Temp was 78 deg


----------



## guap07 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

Here is a video of the dyno


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I know someone can talk to me and what they think, thanks in advance guys


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

cifdig said:


> I know someone can talk to me and what they think, thanks in advance guys


Kinda looks like it was pulling timing. Like it was riding the knock sensor.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea I had a strong feeling that it was pulling timing as well. All 3 pulls had the dip in the same place. not sure how they map these chips on the bbm set up, I know that they have to accommodate a verity of set ups. Maybe a custom tune will help my set up. Not sure if I'm that far different in my setup to need a custom tune. 
Big valve head
Custom 1" lager crank pulley running 19 psi
Big schrick cam
And lightened pulleys and flywheel
I was considering calling united msports to see if a custom tune was needed


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Do you know the IAT? High intake temps could be the reason its pulling timing. I wonder if a 1.8T IAT would benefit.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I also noticed there was no cooling fan, could have played a part.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

There actually was a cooling fan it wasn't the biggest but was pretty decent.. When you say 1.8t intake temp sensor, wouldn't it be basically the same as a aba


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Im trying to track it down, there has to be a reason it's pulling timing and causing that big dip then smaller dip rite after.
Knock sensor is fairly new about 20,000 miles on it
Cps I haven't changed but doesnt throw a code.
My pre o2 sensor has about 20,000 miles on it, but I'll buy a new one any way.
My IAT is fairly new as well and doesn't throw a code reads 39C to 42c when on load from 3000rpm to 6,500.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Ima head back to the dyno this Saturday with race gas to see if it still pulls timing, and I'll throw some ice in the water tank


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Those IAT don't sound right. That charger is blowing hotter air then 80*F. Even an IC turbo cars temps are higher.

Heat pulls timing. Intake temps rise which causes the ECU to pull timing. The key is finding exactly how much timing its pulling & compensate a bit. 

Race gas should help some as it burns alot cooler which should bring the temps down but you will have to adjust the timing for it.....which you're gonna need to do anyway. I would look into a water/meth setup also.


What dyno are you going to?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I thought 42c is equivalent to 107 f. I have water meth injection but was off cause I wanted to achieve Pryor number as last time without it first then see what it would be with it. I have it more as a back rather then power adder. It's been really ****ty out so as soon as it's decent out ill go for a ride with the vag and log, tdc, injector cycle, o2 sensor, and temps, and maf. I'll send the info to c2 to see what they think. I throw no codes but I'ma go put in a new o2 sensor for the heck of it. Thanks for the input capt. I figured race gas would keep it from pulling timing since it seems that's what it's doing. I was thinking of either speedworld in Baldwin, or force fed I'm farmingdale. I pay around 55 in Baldwin cause I know the owner


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Those IAT don't sound right. That charger is blowing hotter air then 80*F. Even an IC turbo cars temps are higher.


If the IC isn't mounted in front of the rad, temps can be quite low. On two setups I've run, with the IC mounted vertically alongside the rad, intake temps (both mounted in the plenum, ABA) are only ~5*C above ambient. In any FMIC setup I've run, temps have been sky high, even while rolling, due to heat soak from the rad. Both my side-mounts have been half the size of the usual Ebay FMIC too, one Audi 5000 core, and one turbo Dodge core.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

My set up is an air to water that is pretty consistent, unless I'm stuck in traffic and the water is being cooled from the heat exchanger


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Just asking cause I didnt see this mentioned...are all these dyno runs being done on the same dyno?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> Just asking cause I didnt see this mentioned...are all these dyno runs being done on the same dyno?


The last dyno wasn't at the same place but was a dyno jet the same as the other place I went to. I did consider that as well but the dip in the same place in 3 pulls made me sway away from that thought of it bieng the dyno


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

in that case, I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers. I would recommend going back to the one you did the other runs on and see if the numbers match up. 

Not saying ignor the dip, just saying you will never have 2 different dynos read the same numbers, there are far too many variables :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> in that case, I wouldn't worry too much about the numbers. I would recommend going back to the one you did the other runs on and see if the numbers match up.
> 
> Not saying ignor the dip, just saying you will never have 2 different dynos read the same numbers, there are far too many variables :beer:


Very tru:thumbup:


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Some info for you: maybe useful, maybe not....

The BBM Stage 3 tune was made specifically at BBM by me and John Betz on the BBM development car.

Tuned to John's specification. 

The BBM tune is much different than the ABA turbo tunes I made before selling my ownership in c2. 
The Stage 3 BBM files I made for BBM were created before was c2 incorporated.


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Very helpful if he's using a turbo file. And it was the only thing that was changed. The question would be...can he get the correct software through you (UM) or would it be wise to go through John (BBM)


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Very helpful if he's using a turbo file. And it was the only thing that was changed. The question would be...can he get the correct software through you (UM) or would it be wise to go through John (BBM)


X2:thumbup:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll be contacting united within couple days for softwear:thumbup:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Ordered the softwear, should be getting it shipped soon


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

New softwear is excellent so far, idle very good pulls vet hard. I'll wait till the temps are the same as my latest dyno so I can see what the out come is.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Well my fun with this setup has lasted a while had tons of fun and for sure will miss it. Yesterday on my way home the charger seized on me and is not repiarable. I called bbm and just for a refurbished unit they want $2000 which is bananas especially when I paid 800 or under for a brand new one from them 5 years ago which was just a bare unit. I hate the fact that I basically have no choice to turbo it because it's way cheaper so let's see what I can put together for 1000 bucks. I need a manifold, downpipe, and nice size turbo


----------

